# Bilsteins in USA?



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm looking at options for lowering my Cruze, and was wondering if anyone found Bilsteins shocks/struts in stock with a US vendor. For quality and longevity purposes, I don't believe in taxing the stock equipment with higher spring rates, and Bilstein is known internationally as a great product both in OEM use and aftermarket.

It looks like they are readily available through European vendors, but I don't know how much I trust that option.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have asked the same question and Europe is the best bet right now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Can order them right from Bilstein. They do not have a listing for our Cruze yet which is probably why they aren't available here. Most likely they are interchangeable, but you never know. Did you try going directly to Bilstein?

Parts catalogue


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Can order them right from Bilstein. They do not have a listing for our Cruze yet which is probably why they aren't available here. Most likely they are interchangeable, but you never know. Did you try going directly to Bilstein?
> 
> Parts catalogue


I contacted the main distribution center in California and none are available yet in the USA he is supposed to email me when the become available I'm hoping he will contact me soon.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

You can order them direct from the factory in Germany for 699.00 euro for the entire kit. Pretty sure they would be trustworthy. I still haven't had a chance to install mt Pedders coil overs yet, but build quality is top notch


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> You can order them direct from the factory in Germany for 699.00 euro for the entire kit. Pretty sure they would be trustworthy. I still haven't had a chance to install mt Pedders coil overs yet, but build quality is top notch


This is probably what I will do.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

Which kit is 699 Euro? I've seen on the European sites that they have several options for the Cruze, everything from a stock replacement to lowering to a fully adjustable kit.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Kit is 014671, part # 47-171725, coil overs that lower the front 30-50MM, and the rear 20-40MM.
http://web1.carparts-cat.com/defaul...AB8ADBC7D9E845E2803E00A4B0871ACF018004&12=140


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

^ That is pretty sexy!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea id buy it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Shopping Cart

676.65 British Pound Sterling equals 1010.51 US Dollars


----------

